# Can Touchpad do HDMI output ?



## micgo (Sep 2, 2011)

I know it could be a question too early to ask. anyone know if TP hardware support HDMI output from mini USB ? i have seen some droid phone able to do it with a special able. after some searching i think it got to be hardware supported ?


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Not supported. I actually just tried with my MHL cable. nothin. would have been a nice touch.


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

The Touchpad is not an MHL device, no.

http://www.mhlconsortium.org/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_High-definition_Link

Not sure what "msl" is. Assuming you meant MHL.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Actually believe it or not, the Qualcomm APQ8060 "system on a chip" includes, among many other things, MHL support. So the hardware to support it is certainly there.

Whether or not it is possible to get it working on the software side is another issue.

I do know this much: The Samsung Hercules will use the same SoC that we use, and full MHL support will be included out of the box. There is a slim chance in hell, that somebody could rip the driver blob and apk to work on touchpad android when that comes around. Again, slim chance in hell. Even slimmer chance in hell that the source code would be available.

Failing that (which is likely) somebody would have to reverse engineer the APQ8060 and write a driver themselves. Goodluckwiddat. But hey, it's been done with CM7 on the HTC Evo, so you never know.


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> Actually believe it or not, the Qualcomm APQ8060 "system on a chip" includes, among many other things, MHL support. So the hardware to support it is certainly there.
> 
> Whether or not it is possible to get it working on the software side is another issue.
> 
> ...


Just curious but where is the source for the information that the Qualcomm SOC supports MHL? I've looked everywhere and can't find anything discussing that but some webpages that when opened don't say what the previews on Google do. The APQ8060 product brief on Qualcomm's website says nothing about it. Isn't it possible that Samsung simply used a bridge chip to enable that functionality (much like Intel does when new features like SATA or RAID are introduced until they can be incorporated into their main chipsets)? Samsung has a vested interest in their new products all supporting MHL because the Galaxy SII does in-chipset so it's a feature-set commonality issue.


----------



## micgo (Sep 2, 2011)

if i m not wrong. TP use Adreno220 GPU chip which support MHL ? there is already few phone that have APQ8060 pair with Adreno220 and all of them have HML support OTB ?


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

phobos512 said:


> Just curious but where is the source for the information that the Qualcomm SOC supports MHL? I've looked everywhere and can't find anything discussing that but some webpages that when opened don't say what the previews on Google do. The APQ8060 product brief on Qualcomm's website says nothing about it. Isn't it possible that Samsung simply used a bridge chip to enable that functionality (much like Intel does when new features like SATA or RAID are introduced until they can be incorporated into their main chipsets)? Samsung has a vested interest in their new products all supporting MHL because the Galaxy SII does in-chipset so it's a feature-set commonality issue.


Hmm...I can't find my original source anymore (I think I read it about a week ago?) but this is still there:



> The 8x60 family, with the APQ8060 being the newest addition, is part of the third generation of the Snapdragon family and is the ultimate solution for the latest multi-tasking smartphones and tablets. The third-generation includes: two asynchronous processor cores; an integrated Adreno 220 GPU with twice the processing power of its predecessor; support for up to a 16 Megapixel camera; and can capture and display HD 1080P stereoscopic video or 8 Megapixel stereoscopic still images to an autostereoscopic panel or a 3DTV (via HDMI), allowing consumers to capture high resolution video or stills and watch them without the need for special glasses.


http://www.qualcomm.com/news/releas...r-powers-advanced-3d-gaming-and-stereoscopic#

There was another release (or something similar) that called out MHL specifically though.


----------



## funkimunk (Aug 24, 2011)

It could do MHL if a driver is written... but the touchpad has WiFI N so why not just use DLNA?


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

funkimunk said:


> It could do MHL if a driver is written... but the touchpad has WiFI N so why not just use DLNA?


HDMI allows you to display whatever you are seeing on the touchpad to the TV/monitor. DLNA is for sharing media.


----------



## phobos512 (Aug 22, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> Hmm...I can't find my original source anymore (I think I read it about a week ago?) but this is still there:
> 
> http://www.qualcomm.com/news/releas...r-powers-advanced-3d-gaming-and-stereoscopic#
> 
> There was another release (or something similar) that called out MHL specifically though.


Still not sure what this link proves. It talks about HDMI output. MHL doesn't show up anywhere in there. HDMI and MHL are not the same thing. They are electrically very different. That they use the same connector is merely for conveniences' sake per the MHL Consortium.


----------



## funkimunk (Aug 24, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> HDMI allows you to display whatever you are seeing on the touchpad to the TV/monitor. DLNA is for sharing media.


I was once under that impression about DLNA (UPNP media streaming), but it appears the spec has been evolved http://www.dlna.org/about_us/roadmap/DLNA_Whitepaper.pdf

This is the underlying tech of the Windows 7 play to feature and I believe the Apple Airplay stuff.

DLNA video target is built into most modern TV sets and a lot of STBs

Heres a sammy promo video 




edit a video of this tech in action


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

Any news about HDMI on TouchPad?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

sav said:


> Any news about HDMI on TouchPad?


It doesn't exist.


----------

